# Private labeling in Los Angeles?



## talmoore (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I am heading to Los Angeles next week and would love to research and contact the largest and most reputable private label companies out there. My interest, initially, is a new t-shirt line but plan to expand into other areas of apparel. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

